# Bringing Vehicle to Alberta (not importing)



## TXtoCalgary (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

My husband's company is causing our family to relocate from TX, USA to Calgary, Alberta. His company is being very helpful with a lot of the details about our immigration, however we seem to be somewhat on our own with regards to our cars.

It seems that we will not be needing to officially "import" our vehicles since we plan to take the cars back out with us when we return to the US in 3-4 years, so we can avoid paying the import taxes. Because we will still be temporary residents, we will need to register our cars, have Canada license plates, and obtain Canadian car insurance.

I have been reading a bit about the car modifications and it seems that we might be required to get some modifications to our US-purchased cars. Daytime running lights must always be on, we must have an electronic mobilizer installed. I also hear we will want a heating block of some sort that I think is for plugging in the car during the cold weather?

Can anyone confirm if these things are truly required for temporary residents, or are these just requirements for officially imported cars? If they are required, is it generally recommended to have these modifications before we move to Canada, or after we've crossed the border?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to have the alterations/additions done if you're going to live in Canada/Alberta. A block heater is not a legal requirement but may be a good thing for facing Calgary winters.


----------



## TXtoCalgary (May 30, 2013)

Oh one thing to add - I just verified that at least one of our cars already has the electronic immobilizer feature so I guess I am more concerned around the permanent daytime running lights and the engine block. Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to have them done after the cars are brought in. Just take them to Canadian Tire (everywhere in Canada) and they will do the installations for you.
Good Luck.


----------



## TXtoCalgary (May 30, 2013)

Oh one more question - do you know what do the costs of these modifications usually run? Are we talking thousands of dollars? Or less?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TXtoCalgary said:


> Oh one more question - do you know what do the costs of these modifications usually run? Are we talking thousands of dollars? Or less?
> Thanks for your help!


I've seen it quoted about $5-600 for the running lights. I think you buy the block heater off the shelf, quite cheaply.


----------

